# Uber's New Surge Screenshot request



## DrSavelli (Aug 24, 2016)

Now that Uber has changed Surge in many markets - Can anyone post a screenshot of the fare details for a surge ride? Thanks!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Date/TimeTrip IDTypeBase FareAdditional PickupsDistanceTimeMin Fare SupplementCancellationTipSurgeWait TimeLong Pickup FeeTotal6:55 PMe35f13ab-bfd2-4c8f-88ba-29ca8f14cc54UberX$1.04$1.35$3.69$4.00$10.08


----------



## DrSavelli (Aug 24, 2016)

What did the rider pay on that trip?


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I don't think they give me that information.


----------



## DrSavelli (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes you can. Go into your trips and select the one where there was a flat surge. Click on "fare details."

Hopefully this makes sense. You can always see the fare breakdown: rider payment, what you receive, what uber receives.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

ooooh - thanks for that insight. The rider paid $16.28. I'm a bit shocked that Uber would share that with us. I gotta check out some of the express pool rides.


----------



## DrSavelli (Aug 24, 2016)

Yes, you'll be in for a surprise when you see just how much of the total fare Uber actually takes sometimes. The shorter the trip, the more the driver gets screwed.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

The other night I had a long string of pool riders. I think ten riders got in and out over the coarse of an hour and a half. I thought it would never end. When I finally saw the amount it was disappointing. You'd think all those rides would be more profitable. I think the next time I get a pool ride I'm going to hit the no more requests button so it's over and done with. And then I'm open to regular rides again. I gotta check and see what all those riders paid combined.


----------



## DrSavelli (Aug 24, 2016)

Or just dont even do pool. I filter my requests to XL only. Luckily, I live in a rural area, and uber stool doesnt exist.


----------



## Chud5 (May 28, 2018)




----------



## DrSavelli (Aug 24, 2016)

Thank you for the screenshot!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> ooooh - thanks for that insight. The rider paid $16.28. I'm a bit shocked that Uber would share that with us. I gotta check out some of the express pool rides.


I record these numbers for every trip I do, I use this to cross reference the year end data Uber sends me and for other analytical purposes. After all the customer is paying us not Uber, Uber just processes the payment and takes their cut.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> The other night I had a long string of pool riders. I think ten riders got in and out over the coarse of an hour and a half. I thought it would never end. When I finally saw the amount it was disappointing. You'd think all those rides would be more profitable. I think the next time I get a pool ride I'm going to hit the no more requests button so it's over and done with. And then I'm open to regular rides again. I gotta check and see what all those riders paid combined.


can you screenshot that pool ride? was it with a surge?


----------

